# Cubital tunnel injection at the elbow CPT



## Mary Baierl (Jan 20, 2012)

Would you use unlisted 64999 and compare to 20526 (carpal tunnel), or is there a better code?


----------



## tefranklin57 (Jan 23, 2012)

Carpal tunnel (354.0) is median nerve and Cubital tunnel (354.2) is of ulnar nerve, I would use CPT 20526 for the cubital tunnel


----------



## Mary Baierl (Jan 23, 2012)

But 20526 is at the wrist. What do you code for the elbow??


----------



## primrose1 (Jan 24, 2012)

20605 for intermediate joint


----------



## jdemar (Jan 24, 2012)

It depends on where the injection is, 20605 is the elbow JOINT.      20550 is the TENDON SHEATH or LIGAMENT, or FASCIA:.      20551 is the* TENDON ORIGIN[/B]/INSERTION.    The descriptor for 354.0  carpal tunnel 20526 states  'injection between the tendons of the radial flexor and the long palmar muscles', so I use 20550 for the cubital injection because they inject betweent tendons and muscles with 354.2*


----------



## blazeunreal (Feb 23, 2012)

I looked on the LCD and 354.2 is not covered for the 20550,20551, or the 20605.  Has anyone been paid using this dx?


----------

